# Ultimate Dub's 2014 Vote results



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

This popular event is scheduled to be held on March 9th 2014 at the Telford International Centre. The TTOC are planning an indoor stand again this year but for a change we are going to have an online vote to decide which cars will be on the stand. So to be considered for this you must be -

A-	A valid TTOC member at the time of the event.
B-	Be able to attend the event. All cars for the stand must be there between 9.00am and 4;40pm on the SATURDAY and cleaned ready to be locked in for the show on SUNDAY. Also the fuel level must be on minimum on arrival for fire safety reasons.

Anyone wishing to put their car forward for nomination please post 5 pic's of your car (front,back, side,engine bay and interior shots) on the forum or members area and then these will be put to a vote. So please post your picture's on this thread.

VOTE RESULTS

So after the vote the results are in and the winners are (in no particular order in true x factor style  )

JimoJameso
V6RUL
NEM
TTsport66
and MalsTT

Would like to say thanks to all for putting there car forward and congratulations to the winners, also a big thanks to all that voted. Can the winners please pm me with there full names and registrations so I can confirm the stand. 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ill kick things off. Think everyone knows my car by now but there will be BIG changes in 2014 exterior wise so these pictures arnt much use but hey ho.

The bay (which will be staying the same (running ko4 hybrid between 300-340bhp)










Front/side pic










Rear shot










Interior shot ?










Front shot


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Not my car, but this one might give you a run for your money ;-)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I still remember last year's disaster :lol:

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would like to go to this event again even though it means i have to clean her better than i usually do..
Front..

Side..

Rear..

Interior front..

Interior rear..

Engine..

Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks Tonks and Steve, that's a good start just need a few more. Will take a couple of pics of mine and put them up soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

malstt said:


> thanks Tonks and Steve, that's a good start just need a few more. Will take a couple of pics of mine and put them up soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Still got the twists mal ? Or are they long gone ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No there still on mate, will put up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's mine - 
Rear shot-

Side shot-

front shot-

Bay shot-

and interior shot(only one i have)-


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking good Mal, thats 3 of with no back seats..tells a story i suppose that the back seats are no good to us.
Hopefully more peeps will post up with their beauties, once they get over the shyness..
Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Steve, yeah need a few more so come on people get some pic's up please.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Would be nice to get the old girl under the lights at Telford, not super modded but here she is...









Wheels will be like this early next year I think..


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I would like to have my RS on the stand please if you still have space? Interior has RS4 Recaro's and is all trimmed in red. Engine bay has some nice shiney bits in there and exterior wise i have a nice set of 20's to finish things off 

Big fan of ultimate dubs and have taken my mk2 golf in the past.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Ian And Jimo, we are going to let the forum vote and the 5 cars with the most votes go on the stand. Thats if we get more than 5 wanting to go.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks malstt, fingers crossed


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> Thanks malstt, fingers crossed


If I vote for you to be on the stand can I have your seats please ?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha well i'll let you have a sit in them. Does that count? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

When is the deadline for posting up please?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TootRS said:


> When is the deadline for posting up please?


We've got to let UD know by the start of December, so if we run the nominations until Saturday 23rd November, and then have a 1 week vote from Sunday 24th that should work fine.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Front:



Side:



Rear:



Interior:



Engine:


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

heres mine for consideration could be a few under the bonnet mods by then. (more yellow hoses) since the first pic wheels have been refurbed and calipers painted yellow.







thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JoshyTT said:


> heres mine for consideration could be a few under the bonnet mods by then. (more yellow hoses) since the first pic wheels have been refurbed and calipers painted yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its well on its way to hitting the cool wall..
Have you thought about clear corners and colour coding your headlight inserts..
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that if, for argument's sake, all 5 cars are just members cars, then there will be no committee rep there to organise the stand?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think that if no TTOC rep attends, whoever is on the stand can bring some banners/flags down from whoever is the banner/flag holder.
Steve


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

cheers steve, ive thought about the inserts but i think the darker inserts suit the colour better.

its still a umming and arring area and im not decided.

thanks for the input.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JoshyTT said:


> cheers steve, ive thought about the inserts but i think the darker inserts suit the colour better.
> 
> its still a umming and arring area and im not decided.
> 
> thanks for the input.


I think Nem has does his inserts and he is a light blue colour..check him out.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll go on if needed. Might still have my Mk1 by then. I popped along and said hello last year as i was on a trade stand, parked in the car park last year though :lol:

Could scrub her up for TTOC stand if needed.




























I'll be about both days anyway, so i'll pop around for a chat. 8)


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not much done to it. Standard V6, Just alloy gators look fab. Very clean! Detailed weekly. RNSE. I'll still be there never the less. Worth a try lol :lol: .

Oh ye and complete black privacy glass on all rear windows


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Mal here is blue thunder would love to be a part of the show. 

Damien.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Damien that's a stunning looking QS.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuel Cap is now colour coded, can provide pictures...

























These are the best I got for the interior for the moment, everything is factory standard and good condition - If better pics needed let me know...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Damien that's a stunning looking QS.


Thanks Mate.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Anymore ? Come on people don't be shy !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Very interesting post.
Hope to see entry's from
matbiggs
AdamTT
E3 YOB
kazinak= NO TT anymore
V6RUL =done
Ian W =done


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

My Little bog standard MKII (FLO)apart from scorpion cat back exhaust.























































Inside is as you would expect so just showing where my ass sits.









Engine bay is clean as new but nothing to see apart from it's the new 211PS engine. :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Very interesting post.
> Hope to see entry's from
> matbiggs
> AdamTT
> ...


I would by my TT has gone ages ago.

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## passat16v (Nov 18, 2013)

I host the UD trophy presentations,

cream cakes do help !!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

passat16v said:


> I host the UD trophy presentations,
> 
> cream cakes do help !!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


Hopefully we will be seeing you next year then..
Steve


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Already booked in! :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I hope we all get 5 votes for the five we want on the stand not just one vote each?

Still waiting for 
matbiggs
AdamTT
E3 YOB

to enter, come on guys, you had a lot to say last year so lets see you but up your cars for the show. 

Here is some from last year.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hasn't matt sold his TT now ? Long ago ?

And which Adam you on about ? Red one ? If so that's long gone aswell.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

@tonksy26 
I have no idea who they are or what they drive but after reading all there comments on TTOC members cars from the show this year I was hoping they would show us there car's. Because they must me great TT's.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> @tonksy26
> I have no idea who they are or what they drive but after reading all there comments on TTOC members cars from the show this year I was hoping they would show us there car's. Because they must me great TT's.


:lol: can't wait for next year

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Some nice cars being put forward, but some are pretty much standard with only very minor modifications if any at all. I think this particular show calls for something rather more radical, and that's perhaps where the criticism of last year's TTOC offering lies. Mine's had far more done than most nominations here but I wouldn't think it comes remotely close to qualifying for Ultimate Dubs. It's not for clean, well-looked-after, concourse factory cars - which no doubt many of the nominees are excellent examples of - it's for unique, imaginative creations. We should be trying to show cars pushing the boundaries either mechanically or by styling.

Now that sort of thing really isn't my cup of tea at all - I much prefer the beautifully unadulterated examples we've seen here - but it's horses for courses and it would be embarrassing to show the wrong sort of car. I agree with Nyxx - there are enough people that we all know have done huge amounts of work, all very well documented on their build threads, who would be perfect candidates for this show. What a shame to have gone to all that effort and expense and miss out on the opportunity to show it off! Perhaps they're being excluded by the necessity to be TTOC members? Well for my money I think I'd prefer to have the right cars under a TTF banner than have the TTOC look foolish displaying inappropriate cars because it can't get enough from its membership.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Still waiting for
> matbiggs


He sold his car earlier this year, although he returned recently looking to buy it back :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mark Davies said:
 

> Some nice cars being put forward, but some are pretty much standard with only very minor modifications if any at all. I think this particular show calls for something rather more radical, and that's perhaps where the criticism of last year's TTOC offering lies. Mine's had far more done than most nominations here but I wouldn't think it comes remotely close to qualifying for Ultimate Dubs. It's not for clean, well-looked-after, concourse factory cars - which no doubt many of the nominees are excellent examples of - it's for unique, imaginative creations. We should be trying to show cars pushing the boundaries either mechanically or by styling.
> 
> Now that sort of thing really isn't my cup of tea at all - I much prefer the beautifully unadulterated examples we've seen here - but it's horses for courses and it would be embarrassing to show the wrong sort of car. I agree with Nyxx - there are enough people that we all know have done huge amounts of work, all very well documented on their build threads, who would be perfect candidates for this show. What a shame to have gone to all that effort and expense and miss out on the opportunity to show it off! Perhaps they're being excluded by the necessity to be TTOC members? Well for my money I think I'd prefer to have the right cars under a TTF banner than have the TTOC look foolish displaying inappropriate cars because it can't get enough from its membership.


I totally agree with 95% of that Mark. But you see it's a big can of worms. 
Have a look at the comments from people like markbiggs etc, basically the list I name, basically calling all the cars [email protected] pagers full of comments about how bad the TTOC stand was. Frankly it was appalling to call other members cars like some did, shameful. 
It seems most of them are now long gone, good I say. The only MKII I feel fits with the show well is Rob's TTS r. But that's it.
How far do you go, well 5-10k paint jobs, around 20k+ spent on them and you might be at dubs with a shout of a gong. Should we have standards cars there, well IanW said like you did about it being for highly moded cars but here he is a few months down the line entering his car. Nothing wrong with it, it looks mint. But strange that someone saying standard car should not be there then entering one! 
What Standard are we looking at here, from the comments from the last one, this year we could have comments like, cars with inner wings different to outer wing colour, wraps that are pealing, bog standard car with just a bot on end can, front bumpers different to the colour of the rest of the car. None of the cars here fit into that context of UD.
But when you cut all the appalling loud mouth b!tching remarks from a few from the show this year what do you have?
You have a stand for the TTOC, if someone with a wonderfully high modified TT wants to enter, is joining the TTOC for around £13 to much? if it is then it's up to them.

So in the spirit of it being a TTOC stand at the end of the day it's a case of put up or shut up. We are a car club with a love of the TT. If the best we can get for the show is what we have then so be it. Support your fellow members not put them down all the time and try to pick fault. At least they have made the effort.
I totally agree Mark that my car is not a car to win a can of coke at the UD but unlike the people that want to do nothing but knock the TTOC and the car's that are on there stand. I least I've put a car up for the members to vote for or not.

TTOC have made it that the members vote for the 5 cars going there on our, I say it again "our" TTOC, they can only chose from the people that have taken the time and trouble to post up.
Why not stop all the negative's like this


Mark Davies said:


> TTOC look foolish displaying inappropriate cars because it can't get enough from its membership.


Let the people that do get picked my the members enjoy the show and enjoy the honour that they have been picked to have there cars on the TTOC stand.
Can we not just enter into the spirit of enjoying the TTOC stand even if we don't have any 50k moded show cars on our stand.
It really would be nice for a change for everyone to get behind the TTOC and just enjoy what we have. Who ever gets to go I wish they have a great time and they and the TTOC don't get the kind of negative remarks like yours Mark and the appalling ones from the last show. Vote, have your say and please just for once get behind who ever goes and wish them a good time. If your have a show stopping TT and want to show it, it's £13 to be a member, really not much to ask. 
Can we please all get along! and get behind our fellow members. Just for once.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave well said mate
we are all here to enjoy our love of tt,s or we would not be on here or in the ttoc.
Lets all get behind the club and support the cars that are on the stand.
The guys that get to go on the stand will I am sure put a lot of love and care in to their cars to make sure they look the very best they can on the day.

Good luck to who ever wins and gets to go on the stand.

Phil


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments. Anymore takers for this ? We need to start voting soon.


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll take some pictures later for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

hey i'm in stoke on trent so not too far from the show cars more or less standard at the moment

but hoping to make some additions between now and March










will add some more pics tomorrow


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Nyxx, I really don't understand why you have such a bloody bee in a bonnet with me at the moment. My post wasn't even remotely a criticism of the TTOC. I simply pointed out that this is a show _specifically_ for modified cars and that perhaps it would be sensible to open the stand up to non-TTOC members if necessary rather than put unmodified cars into a show for modified cars just to fill the stand. Yet you try to turn that into some kind of assault on the TTOC! Whatever your issue is with me get over it and stop trying to make me out to be some kind of TTOC-basher when I'm not.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I've updated my pictures on page 1


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very nice interior and beaut colour.
Steve


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mark you seemed to have mist my very first line.
"I totally agree with 95% of that Mark." 95% is good 

I don't think you have a problem with the TTOC but I think you have one with the people running it and without me looking though all your replys topic's to quote you we can agree to disagree on that one. Nothing personal at all. I'am just sick to death of people trying to find fault. Like the minutes etc.

More on topic if people want to show a TT with a ton of mods imho joining the TTOC is nothing and a small price to pay. Also we as members should accept the people who get picked to get on the stand there our fellow members, not attack them for what ever reason, so no, I don't want any negative /derogative comments from people this year sort of a put up or shut up to them type of people.
Saying the "TTOC would look foolish" falls into that negative bracket to me. but like I said I know where your coming from but the TTOC can only pick from what they have and we all should respect that.

Hope that clears that up.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice rs mate 
Looks really good.

Phil


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

kazinak said:


> I still remember last year's disaster :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free[/
> why was it a disaster then ??? :evil:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigbison said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > I still remember last year's disaster :lol:
> ...


From a post that is over 3 weeks old, the thread has moved on.
Although Kaz doesn't own a TT anymore he is entitled to his opinion, which I believe he is referring to the lack of what some would call 'wow' factor, whatever that means.

Hold on to your hats for the twist that UDs is going to cause this year, I think there will be some steam coming out of some peoples ears.
Anon.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

> Nice rs mate
> Looks really good.
> 
> Phil


Thanks buddy


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Hold on to your hats for the twist that UDs is going to cause this year, I think there will be some steam coming out of some peoples ears.
> Anon.


Do explain.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on to your hats for the twist that UDs is going to cause this year, I think there will be some steam coming out of some peoples ears.
> ...


Won't be a surprise if I spill..
Guessing and conspiracy theories can commence.. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

so what stunners with wow factor are going to be on the tt forum stand at ud ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigbison said:


> so what stunners with wow factor are going to be on the tt forum stand at ud ?


Hopefully the ones you vote for..
Steve


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> > so what stunners with wow factor are going to be on the tt forum stand at ud ?
> ...


 so that means the tt forum have a stand at ultimate dubs ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Somebody else has decided what the format is going to take and I don't believe the forum has a stand at UDs, which, if it does, would open the door to both sides of the community.
Steve


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree and disagree in equal measure with some of the comments but I've not found UD to be all about Max Power ott cars. Most of the mk1 and 2 golfs are all about oem+ and I would have thought that the TT fits perfectly into that genre of modded car to show. I'm fairly new on the forum (and don't have the skill to do such stuff) but the sort of TT I reckon would be well received at UD would...perhaps be...a 8n 2.0 tfsi conversion, RS4 recaro's with mk2 dash conversion, OEM exterior, some OEM wheels (RS5's?) Is there such a thing out there? The prices of 8n tt's puts them right into the territory of a viable newer age project car and I'm surprised a few haven't emerged.

***disclaimer-my opinion only-ain't saying I'm right by any means***


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, the voting is now open on the TTOC Members Area.

8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nem said:


> Right, the voting is now open on the TTOC Members Area.
> 
> 8)


Does anyone even use the ttoc members area ?

Be interesting to see how many votes there are in total.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't really matter how many votes there are in total does it?

It's a members stand being voted on by the members, which we can't control on here.

You have an account on there anyway...


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

i didnt really know about it didnt know i had to register 2x, can you activate me


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nem said:


> Doesn't really matter how many votes there are in total does it?
> 
> It's a members stand being voted on by the members, which we can't control on here.
> 
> You have an account on there anyway...


No it doesn't nick. Just be interesting to see how many people bother to log onto there just to vote. I've an account but been on it twice I think.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Like Nick said it was the only way we could ensure that only TTOC members voted, been a few votes cast already.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you activate me aswell please


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've voted but it took me a while to find out where to do it, I very nearly gave up. Anyway, all done now


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I like your private reg cloud. Me being a Newcastle supporter.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

malstt said:


> I like your private reg cloud. Me being a Newcastle supporter.


Ha ha, hadn't seen it like that! Bought the car off a woman called Margaret, she'd put the plate on!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Close to mine as well, mines TT 51 MAL 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I nearly gave up trying to find the correct place to view and vote on the nominations.
Think the page can be found here..
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=91
Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Steve,it took me a little while to find it


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

i wasnt even registered so probs have to wait a few days for that then i will vote.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well if you want modified what about this little TT

Engine Bay modified - Check REVO Stage 2+ Software, Forge FMIC, Catchcan and hoses



Interior modified - Check All retrimmed by Cobra inc loads of carbon



Big Audio - Check Latest HU from kenwood, Jenhert Door Builds Two JL subs and amps in Custom Enclosures





Exterior modified - Check Carbon everywhere RS front grill and Bumper



Big Wheels - Check TSW Rotary Forged 19" (Only ones in UK)



Big Brakes - Check Lambo + Two Piece Discs



Big Exhaust - Check Scorpion Ti Exhaust + Sports Cats



Not sure I have missed anything :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I can add you to the vote if you like Rob? I assumed you would be on someone's stand as you usually are though as your's is definitely one of the best modified TT's around.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No one has asked more than happy to help out if it's a car people would like to see on the stand

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Voting closes tomorrow so last chance if you want to vote.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Voting now finished, winners announced in first post. thanks to all for putting there car forward and also to those who voted. 8)


----------

